

Ask HN: DiskDefrag comes with “Optimize SSD” option, does it make any sense? - MegaLeon

I installed the latest version of Auslogic DiskDefrag and it comes with a &quot;Optimize SSD&quot; option, says &quot;System optimization helps extend your SSD&#x27;s service life by reducing the number of write requests, since the main problem with SSD drive is the limited number of write cycles flash memory cells cab handle.&quot;<p>Does this makes sense at all? I&#x27;m no expert myself and always thought SSD required no defrag or particular care - thoguth I&#x27;d ask for opinions here.
======
ro_man
this option do not defrag actual ssd. it will reduce the write operation,
which supposed to expand the lifespan of the drive only. potentially it will
reduce the performance. i would not bother.

------
phaemon
Thirding the previous comments; the program is useless and do not defrag an
SSD.

------
creshal
DiskDefrag itself is snake oil that does nothing of value, so take a guess.
:-)

